# Labeling light switches



## cpf (Feb 5, 2012)

This is what my labeling looks like now, after being used daily and updated a couple times for the last few years. 

I thought about printing something off and pasting it where the labels are now, but then the paper would get all grubby with people's fingers etc.

Has anyone else found a better way than labeling tape?


----------



## chausman (Feb 5, 2012)

Id print a piece of paper and tape it in the door with the number and function of each button.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 5, 2012)

The P-Touch labels look fine to me--but could be a little neater: each label the same length, applied justified and level, equally spaced, etc. Black ink on Clear labels might look a little more professional.

I'm curious why there are three "HOUSE" presets?


----------



## DuckJordan (Feb 5, 2012)

It looks like house + and house - 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chausman (Feb 5, 2012)

DuckJordan said:


> It looks like house + and house -
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


 
But do those adjust the house lights intensity (like +10%/-10%), or just have a bright and dim respectively?


----------



## techieman33 (Feb 5, 2012)

3 house presets is nothing, we have 9 of them plus house to full and house out. We have them for 25%, 50%, 75%, just near the stage, just FOH, near the stage and FOH, and 3 presets that we change for various events that just highlight architectural features, etc.


----------



## cpf (Feb 5, 2012)

chausman said:


> But do those adjust the house lights intensity (like +10%/-10%), or just have a bright and dim respectively?


 
They're continuous, you hold down the button and the lights fade up/down (at a fixed, slow rate) until you release it. I'll have to see about putting labels on the inside of the doors, there might be room around the massive lock core that they all have.

I'll answer your PM in a bit, making waffles...


----------



## sk8rsdad (Feb 5, 2012)

Have you considered removing the faceplate and getting it engraved? There are also printing houses that can do a peel-and-stick laminate label for you.


----------



## shiben (Feb 5, 2012)

sk8rsdad said:


> Have you considered removing the faceplate and getting it engraved? There are also printing houses that can do a peel-and-stick laminate label for you.


 
I was in a place where the Electrical contractor had made a engraved aluminum plate for every pull box, panel, switch that was not in a public area, and Every pipe coming out into the wire tray for audio. It was quite the intense amount of engraved labels. All black with white inside, and looked quite nice. All that to say, I personally like engraved aluminum or steel plates.


----------



## chausman (Feb 5, 2012)

But if you engrave them, any changes would require a new faceplate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8rsdad (Feb 5, 2012)

chausman said:


> But if you engrave them, any changes would require a new faceplate.



Yes. That is correct.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 5, 2012)

shiben said:


> I was in a place where the Electrical contractor had made a engraved aluminum plate for every pull box, panel, switch that was not in a public area, and Every pipe coming out into the wire tray for audio. It was quite the intense amount of engraved labels. All black with white inside, and looked quite nice. All that to say, I personally like engraved aluminum or steel plates.


 
Would that be Traffolyte?


----------



## n1ist (Feb 6, 2012)

One trick I have seen (when making front panels for enclosures) is to print the labels on a clear sticker and cover it with another clear sticker or contact paper for durability. 
/mike


----------



## shiben (Feb 7, 2012)

Chris15 said:


> Would that be Traffolyte?


 
Nope. Small place my old school ran...


----------



## 65535 (Feb 8, 2012)

Is laminating out of fashion?


----------

